# when do the carp start biting



## goosehunter09 (Jan 30, 2005)

I was wondering when the carp start biting. I fish on a small creek and the ice all melted not too long ago so the water is pretty cold. There is carp around in it because they jump but i haven't realy got any bites yet. When do you think they'll start to bite.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Rumor has it carp do not feed much till water is 50 degrees

But if you pre bait with boiled field corn for a week then fish canned sweet corn--you will catch them

Mo


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I do beleave that is right. But look for shallow areas such as around shallow reeds or muddy bottoms. If anything else just snagg them :wink: :wink: (j/k)


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

when I was a kid we would start fishing for carp when the Red Winged Blackbirds came back in the spring. It's my answer but It might not be the right answer in other parts. I'm in Indiana. They were always right on time.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

carp can even be caught ice fishing depending on time of year bait choice can be critical. bread and more wafting baits in cold water, heaver more dence baits in hot weather, night time rocks for carp from july through mid september


----------

